# Which grinder? Ascoso iMini or Baratza Virtuoso?



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I was looking around for a grinder and I saw the Baratza Virtuoso for £145 with free P&P at http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/gbu0-prodshow/BARATZA3.html

This one looks pretty good value to me.

In fact you can get the Ascaso iMini for about £145 too from http://www.coffeee.net/Coffee-Machin...teel-Blades-I2

Now the only question is, which one to get. Anyone got any opinions?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The biggest difference is that 1 is stepped and the other stepless

The Virtuoso has a click collar allowing you to return to an exact setting, whereas the i-Mini has a worm screw meaning you need to micro-adjust

If using multiple brewing methods (filter and espresso for example) then the Virtuoso will be easier to use

If you stick to just one type then the i-Mini will be just fine

The i-Mini is also known as the Fracino Piccino grinder


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, on your guide to grinders it says that the iMini is stepped too. Good job you pointed that out because I want a stepped on as I also grid for a cafetiere which I use at work During the day.

I think I'll go for the virtuoso. Thanks


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

So I just stumped up £174 on a Baratza Virtuoso from A1Coffee because I realised that my grinder is no where near good enough to do espresso.

I hope it's worth it


----------



## crispy (Jun 6, 2011)

Have faith young padawan...

It will be the best money you have spent, your grinder will outlast your machine..

When you change grind setting remember to run the machine for a couple of secs, helps clear the differing grinds that may spoil your varying brews...


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Just for info Ive got the I-Mini from here I-Mini

It cost about £180 just before christmas and the service was great. I really like the grinder and will agree its not the grind for changing grind fast but for exact adjustment its spot on.

Oh and it looks pretty too ......lol


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Hopefully according to them, it'll be here tomorrow. I'll put a pic up when it arrives. Can't wait so I can stop sieving (long story







)


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

My Baratza Virtuoso just arrived in the post









Looking forward to firing it up when I get home tonight. I actually can't believe I just spent that much on a grinder but I'm sure over time the pain will pass and be replaced by pleasure. In 10 years time when I'm still grinding beans perfectly the cost will be a distant memory.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds like you're set for a fun and very alert weekend. Congratulations.


----------

